# Smush Parker hates Kobe



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

This maybe old news to you Lakers fans but I don't follow the Lakers so I don't know. But I was watching the postgame after Kobe scored 81 and the reporter kept asking Smush about what he thought about Kobe and he kept mentioning how he was more impressed with the Lakers' team defense. He didn't really even give Kobe his props. What does that say about Kobe? Or Smush for that matter? You would think he would give his teammate props on a night like that. But he didn't...hmmmm...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

smush talks like a 13 year old girl


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

it's ok b/c odom will praise kobe, lol
I like smush, who cares if he hates kobe as long as he tries hard and plays well


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I agree, Smush didn't seem like he liked Kobe very much. the reporter was practically setting up for everything she wanted Smush to say and smush said the opposite every time.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dont worry.. Smush will call him the GM too.. Then he will be a Chucky clone.. bad enough he's about as bad as Chucky was!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

soto was a ****ing idiot in that interview..."you said youdont get to spend time on the court with Kobe"... no he said the opposite u crack whore....he's a starter... do watch the lakers?


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Smush does not hate KOBE, KObe is the reason why SMUSH is on this team. If it wasn't for KObe getting him open shots he wouldn't be in the league or if it wasn't for KOBE and Phil Jackson running the triangle SMUSH would still be in the NBDL trying to get this season's MVP. The reason why SMUSH might not like KOBE now is because KOBE hasn't gotten SMUSH his extension, ring a bell? but don't worry SMOOSH...you'll get ur $$$. :banana:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I didn't get that at all from the interview. Soto is a crackhead, she always messes up interviews with the players. She did that to Smush a few weeks ago and Smush was like "WTF?" :laugh:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Dude that interviewer was messed up. With her lil jokes implying how bad Smush is. Thats messed up.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I did not see the interview. What did she say to him? What were the questions?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mods should either lock this thread or change title to something like "misunderstood interview" .


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

SMUSH hates Kobe? How did anyone derive that from this interview? Smush was just doing what a TEAM player is supposed to do. When she first asked him about Kobe, he said it was amazing, and that he is usually on the court w/ Kobe and so sometimes he doesn't realize the things Kobe does out there. He then said, when he was on the bench in the 4th qtr. that he was amazed at what Kobe was doing, and that it was incredible. After that, she was being the terrible reporter that she is as she kept asking him about KOBE, and he redirected the emphasis back to the TEAM. That's what he is supposed to do. Make sure that the bigger picture is about the TEAM, not just any one player, regardless of who it was. Once again, I think SMUSH was being a good teammate by giving props to all the other guys for playing good "D". Afterall, he has a valid point b/c Kobe could have scored 90 tonight, but if the guys didn't come out playing some good "D" and getting some stops in the 2nd half like they did, they still would have lost. It would have just been a great individual scoring performance w/out a "W" to make it count. As was proved in the 1st half, the Raptors can outscore Kobe as a team when we just give them every open look they want.

I got 2 (Well maybe 3) things from Smush in this interview.
1. He gave Kobe his props.... 
2. While focusing on the team effort and the "W".
3. He was about to punch Soto in her eye! Or he was staring at her tatas! Prolly both!


Werd.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HuntDizzle said:


> SMUSH hates Kobe? How did anyone derive that from this interview? Smush was just doing what a TEAM player is supposed to do. When she first asked him about Kobe, he said it was amazing, and that he is usually on the court w/ Kobe and so sometimes he doesn't realize the things Kobe does out there. He then said, when he was on the bench in the 4th qtr. that he was amazed at what Kobe was doing, and that it was incredible. After that, she was being the terrible reporter that she is as she kept asking him about KOBE, and he redirected the emphasis back to the TEAM. That's what he is supposed to do. Make sure that the bigger picture is about the TEAM, not just any one player, regardless of who it was. Once again, I think SMUSH was being a good teammate by giving props to all the other guys for playing good "D". Afterall, he has a valid point b/c Kobe could have scored 90 tonight, but if the guys didn't come out playing some good "D" and getting some stops in the 2nd half like they did, they still would have lost. It would have just been a great individual scoring performance w/out a "W" to make it count. As was proved in the 1st half, the Raptors can outscore Kobe as a team when we just give them every open look they want.
> 
> I got 2 (Well maybe 3) things from Smush in this interview.
> 1. He gave Kobe his props....
> ...


Thank You. :cheers:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

HuntDizzle said:


> SMUSH hates Kobe? How did anyone derive that from this interview? Smush was just doing what a TEAM player is supposed to do. When she first asked him about Kobe, he said it was amazing, and that he is usually on the court w/ Kobe and so sometimes he doesn't realize the things Kobe does out there. He then said, when he was on the bench in the 4th qtr. that he was amazed at what Kobe was doing, and that it was incredible. After that, she was being the terrible reporter that she is as she kept asking him about KOBE, and he redirected the emphasis back to the TEAM. That's what he is supposed to do. Make sure that the bigger picture is about the TEAM, not just any one player, regardless of who it was. Once again, I think SMUSH was being a good teammate by giving props to all the other guys for playing good "D". Afterall, he has a valid point b/c Kobe could have scored 90 tonight, but if the guys didn't come out playing some good "D" and getting some stops in the 2nd half like they did, they still would have lost. It would have just been a great individual scoring performance w/out a "W" to make it count. As was proved in the 1st half, the Raptors can outscore Kobe as a team when we just give them every open look they want.
> 
> I got 2 (Well maybe 3) things from Smush in this interview.
> 1. He gave Kobe his props....
> ...


good job :clap:


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I also didn't see the hating in the interview. Thet should just lock this thread, period!!!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

lets not lock this...lets celeberate the idiocy of Soto...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

shobe42 said:


> lets not lock this...lets celeberate the idiocy of Soto...


That's not nice. At least she's kind of hot.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

EHL said:


> That's not nice. At least she's kind of hot.


too many dumb broads get forgiven cuz of their looks, would never happen for a man...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I think Smush was kind of offended after the whole "I'm sure everyone will remember the team defense hardy har har" sarcastic comment she made. She did a horrible job of conducting that interview.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

HuntDizzle said:


> SMUSH hates Kobe? How did anyone derive that from this interview? Smush was just doing what a TEAM player is supposed to do. When she first asked him about Kobe, he said it was amazing, and that he is usually on the court w/ Kobe and so sometimes he doesn't realize the things Kobe does out there. He then said, when he was on the bench in the 4th qtr. that he was amazed at what Kobe was doing, and that it was incredible. After that, she was being the terrible reporter that she is as she kept asking him about KOBE, and he redirected the emphasis back to the TEAM. That's what he is supposed to do. Make sure that the bigger picture is about the TEAM, not just any one player, regardless of who it was. Once again, I think SMUSH was being a good teammate by giving props to all the other guys for playing good "D". Afterall, he has a valid point b/c Kobe could have scored 90 tonight, but if the guys didn't come out playing some good "D" and getting some stops in the 2nd half like they did, they still would have lost. It would have just been a great individual scoring performance w/out a "W" to make it count. As was proved in the 1st half, the Raptors can outscore Kobe as a team when we just give them every open look they want.
> 
> I got 2 (Well maybe 3) things from Smush in this interview.
> 1. He gave Kobe his props....
> ...


Did you see Smush's demanor though? He didn't look very excited or happy for Kobe at all. He looked kinda pissed off that she kept talking about Kobe.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CiMa said:


> Did you see Smush's demanor though? He didn't look very excited or happy for Kobe at all. He looked kinda pissed off that she kept talking about Kobe.


i dont think you read any of the posts on this thread

and you started this thread har har


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

dannyM said:


> i dont think you read any of the posts on this thread
> 
> and you started this thread har har


Oh I did and I think people are giving Smush a little too much credit for being a team player. Watch the interview, he could have cared less about Kobe's accomplishment unless he always sounds like a dull dud.

Look at Luke Walton for example. He was all happy go lucky when they interviewed him. He loves Kobe.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

CiMa said:


> Oh I did and I think people are giving Smush a little too much credit for being a team player. Watch the interview, he could have cared less about Kobe's accomplishment unless he always sounds like a dull dud.


Smush is kind of a dull dude, actually. During a lot of interviews he slurs his speech or looks drugged out like Odom. Though Odom is actually drugged out, Smush I don't know about.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

EHL said:


> Though Odom is actually drugged out, Smush I don't know about.


LMAO


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

EHL said:


> That's not nice. At least she's kind of hot.


pics guys


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Smush Parker interviewed after Kobe's game*

Lindsay Soto was talking to Smush after the game and he kept saying how the Lakers played good team defense in the 2nd half and how he was suprised they could do such a good job. It's almost like he didn't know what just happened. Either that or he didn't want to talk about it. Lindsay Soto kept asking him how it was to play Kobe tonight and how does he feel to be on the court with Kobe. Smush looked kind of annoyed by the questions. Either that or he couldn't believe what happened. 

Not to take anythying away from Kobe. I already posted that was amazing and he is one of the greatest scorers of all-time. 

But do you think Smush and Co. really like playing with him? I thought they did most of the year until that interview. I know Chris Mihm and Lamar love playing with Kobe. They give him the ball and so much respect. I think Smush might be getting annoyed with him a little. I know its just Smush Parker some journeyman PG, but he has been really important to the wins of the Lakers this year. 
Luke Walton was very happy and understood the moment. Smush seemed kind of lost or something.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Smush Parker interviewed after Kobe's game*

Bryant made Smush Parker. This is a guy who couldn't even make a team last year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Smush Parker interviewed after Kobe's game*

THANK YOU!!! Well said P!!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Smush Parker interviewed after Kobe's game*



Brian34Cook said:


> THANK YOU!!! Well said P!!


Nice avatar! I'm a tennis fan too.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Smush Parker interviewed after Kobe's game*



P-Dub34 said:


> Bryant made Smush Parker. This is a guy who couldn't even make a team last year.


 my thoughts while reading the initial post.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Smush Parker interviewed after Kobe's game*

This is just compsciguy's lackluster attempt to take away from Kobe's game last night. Remember, before the game, compsci was talking trash about how so many Laker fans like Kobe so much.

I guess maybe now he realizes it's rightfully so? :whoknows:

I'm really sure Smush Parker, who's only 24 and gets to start in the backcourt with a future NBA legend on one of the biggest franchises in all sports and takes far more shots than he ever has in his life, is really pissed that Kobe shoots the ball a lot and makes the Lakers win.

A valiant effort, though.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

CiMa said:


> Oh I did and I think people are giving Smush a little too much credit for being a team player. Watch the interview, he could have cared less about Kobe's accomplishment unless he always sounds like a dull dud.
> 
> Look at Luke Walton for example. He was all happy go lucky when they interviewed him. He loves Kobe.



I agree with you Cima. Soto was a complete arse, but Smush didn't give Kobe his props. He actually acted like he didn't want to talk about Kobe, as if the moment didn't register yet or something. Soto was trying to make him look like a 2nd rate player, but he seemed out of it. Maybe he's always like that.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Smush Parker interviewed after Kobe's game*



Spriggan said:


> This is just compsciguy's lackluster attempt to take away from Kobe's game last night. Remember, before the game, compsci was talking trash about how so many Laker fans like Kobe so much.
> 
> I guess maybe now he realizes it's rightfully so? :whoknows:
> 
> ...


Dude, I'm not taking away from Kobe. That was an amazing performance! He is one of the greatest scorers ever. I am talking about Smush Parker...

...I just found out there is a similar thread in the Lakers forum. Someone else saw the same things I did because there is another thread about this. 

Spriggan I know you are a Kobe lover to the extreme, but please read my posts first. 


I'm not trying to take away from Kobe. The dude scored 81 points! That speaks for itself. Anybody that hates on that is stupid.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Smush Parker interviewed after Kobe's game*



compsciguy78 said:


> Lindsay Soto was talking to Smush after the game and he kept saying how the Lakers played good team defense in the 2nd half and how he was suprised they could do such a good job. It's almost like he didn't know what just happened. Either that or he didn't want to talk about it. Lindsay Soto kept asking him how it was to play Kobe tonight and how does he feel to be on the court with Kobe. Smush looked kind of annoyed by the questions. Either that or he couldn't believe what happened.
> 
> Not to take anythying away from Kobe. I already posted that was amazing and he is one of the greatest scorers of all-time.
> 
> ...



Perhaps you're reading too much into things.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Smush Parker interviewed after Kobe's game*



compsciguy78 said:


> Dude, I'm not taking away from Kobe. That was an amazing performance! He is one of the greatest scorers ever. I am talking about Smush Parker...
> 
> ...I just found out there is a similar thread in the Lakers forum. Someone else saw the same things I did because there is another thread about this.
> 
> ...


i saw what u did too in that interview... but i think that that is Smush's personality (he's also not a great charismatic interview if you havent noticed) mixed with one of the worst interviewers i have ever seen... Soto wasn't even listening to him... 

Smush: I dont usually see Kobe play cuz I am on the floor with him.

Soto the Pipe Queen: I know you said you don't get to play with Koe much, but as for the teammates that do... 

does this ***** even watch basketball?


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

C'mon now guys, has anyone ever known Smush to be Captain Charisma? Not exactly. I think he was just focused on the team effort and getting the win. He did mention how great Kobe was at the beginning, then he wanted to change the subject. Soto was being lame by prying about Kobe. She should have left it alone. If she wanted some nut-licking praise, she should have gone to Luke or Lamar, or somebody w/ that type of personality and history in interviews.

Just plain bad reporting, that's the bottom line. Does anyone really think Kobe's gonna watch the SCSR and show up at practice all pissed at Smush? I doubt it. He'll probably actually give Smush props for focusing on the "W" and the team effort on "D". That's the way it should be. People will always find a way to diminish the a great feat by a great player, escpecially when it's Kobe. Whether it's bringing up Eagle, Colorado; Snaq O'meal; or that one of his teammates didn't get on his knees and worship him in a post-game interview. Give it a rest already.

CiMa, the one who started this thread, the best thing about that original post is the having the Pic of Carson Palmer in your avatar.

BTW, Soto is pretty hot. A little top-heavy, but I won't hold that against her. Who would?


Werd.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

HuntDizzle said:


> C'mon now guys, has anyone ever known Smush to be Captain Charisma? Not exactly. I think he was just focused on the team effort and getting the win. He did mention how great Kobe was at the beginning, then he wanted to change the subject. Soto was being lame by prying about Kobe. She should have left it alone. If she wanted some nut-licking praise, she should have gone to Luke or Lamar, or somebody w/ that type of personality and history in interviews.
> 
> Just plain bad reporting, that's the bottom line. Does anyone really think Kobe's gonna watch the SCSR and show up at practice all pissed at Smush? I doubt it. He'll probably actually give Smush props for focusing on the "W" and the team effort on "D". That's the way it should be. People will always find a way to diminish the a great feat by a great player, escpecially when it's Kobe. Whether it's bringing up Eagle, Colorado; Snaq O'meal; or that one of his teammates didn't get on his knees and worship him in a post-game interview. Give it a rest already.
> 
> ...


Snaq O'meal :rofl:

Did you come up with this one?


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

compsciguy78 said:


> Snaq O'meal :rofl:
> 
> Did you come up with this one?



Can't take full credit for that one. I've called him Snaq for quite a while, but when Bynum dunked on him, someone posted that video on YouTube.com and they added the O'meal part in the title of the video. I was rolling that was so funny. Snaq O'meal, he's definitely endearing all the Heat fans to that one these days! Ha! 


Werd.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Parker stresses focus*

By KEVIN DING, The Orange County Register

The guard talks in team concepts after Bryant's 81-point spree.

LOS ANGELES – Smush Parker, who was the Lakers' second-leading scorer Sunday against Toronto with 13 points, tried to keep the focus on the team. Just as he did the day after Kobe Bryant scored 62 points in three quarters against Dallas, Parker made a point of stressing there was more to the victory than Bryant's point total.

And it is true that the pressure defense led by Parker and Bryant was instrumental in the Lakers rallying past Toronto, just as Bryant deemed it worth praising his "offensive linemen" Chris Mihm and Kwame Brown for setting picks to free Bryant to score 81 points.

But no one could deny the excitement, which Parker acknowledged he didn't fully realize until he exited the game midway through the fourth quarter and came to the bench. At that point, Brown overheard what Parker said and pointed out: "I was on the court, and I was feeling it."

Bryant's performance helped erase a shaky game from co-star Lamar Odom, and Odom had this take: "When he puts up performances like that, I think we all learn a lot about him. Everything he has been through on and off the court and why he can keep going like that."

Bryant's hope is that the team can build on this victory better than they did on his 62-point game, after which the Lakers went 1-5.

"Hopefully we can use this momentum and push forward," Bryant said.

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/lakers/article_962305.php


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I saw that interview...I thought she was a college intern or something she was such a bad interviewer. She actually said "so do you think it was the team defense in the 2nd half or was it just all Kobe?"...I mean WTF..I'd be upset at that too. She was pretty much discrediting the whole team. A guy doesn't want to stand up there and suck Kobe's dick in an interview even if they are tight.


----------

